# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Where is the storage place in sybase?

## mathan

Hi Friends,
This is Mathan. I am new to Sybase and this Forum.
I have some questions related sybase ct_lib API's.

Example:
Database.exec()
Database.bind()
Database.next()
Database.get_result()

when doing the above proceture, the query is sending to sybase via cl_lib. Sybase will fetch the records based on the query by user. Suppose here we have 10000 fetched records by sybase.
Now we can use get_result() method to get all the fetched records.

My question is:
1) Are fetched records stored in sybase end?
If yes, the ct_next() will call for every already fetched record and forward to application???
2) or ct_lib is maintaining any space to store all the fetched records.
If yes, can we get the all fetched records to application, when sybase is unavailable ?????

Please can anyone help me on this

/MaK

----------

